# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم البوكسات المكسورة الحمايه Cracked Box's برنامج الاصدار الثاني من برنامج الشامل لصيانة الهواتف النقالة اسطورة 2015

## البوب شريف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بعد ان حقق الاصدار الاول نجاحآ كبيرا يعود الينا من جديد برنامج الشامل لصيانة الهواتف النقالة باصداره الثاني 
اولا قم بتحميل البرنامج من موقعه الرسمي الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ثم اضغط علي تحميل 
بعد التحميل وثبيت البرنامج 
ستظهر لك نافذة الإعدادات   
يجب تحديد مسار المجلد الذي سوف يحتوي علي الملفات والبرامج   يجب ان  يكون هذا المجلد في اي قسم من اقسام الهارد ديسك بعيد عن القسم   الرئيسي :C يفضل ان يكون علي القسم : D وان يكون باسم ALSHAMEL بحيث يصبح المسار ( D:\ALSHAMEL ) او غير ذلك كما تحب .  
 ويمكنك تحديد المجلد عن طريق الضغط علي الزر وتحديد المجلد  
ي النهاية يتم الضغط علي زر ( حفظ ) لحفظ التغيرات التي اجريناها 
ثم اضغط علي زر الرجوع للبرنامج     
واجهة البرنامج     
 البحث في الهواتف  
 نافذة مجلد البوكسات والبرامج   
والان نريد وضع الملفات وفلاشات السوفت في مجلداتها 
نفتح نافذة المجلدات وضغط علي زر البحث ونختار بحث عن ملفات لجميع الهواتف   
الان لا يمكنني شرح كل شئ في البرنامج لانه مشروح بالفعل  
عندما تريد توضيح شئ معين افتح النافذة الخاصة به وستجد زر في الاعلي بهذا الشكل   
اضغط عليه ستجد شرح بالعربي 
لكل من اعجبه البرنامج البرنامج مجاني للجميع فقط نتمني ان تساعدونا في نشره

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## kojyy

مجهود مشكور يا بوب

----------


## maged_t

goooooooooooooooooooooood

----------


## Hicham-swiri

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## NAORI

مشكووووووووووور بارك الله فيك

----------


## ahdaoui

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## lyes_albert

thanks

----------


## essaaiocs

شكرأ

----------


## roha

اخي الموقع غير موجود

----------


## nasr kasim

شكرا اخي الكريم علي المجهود الرائع

----------


## mspbatna1962

مشكووووووووووووووووور
 اخي

----------


## Hamo2

شكرا،باعتباري عضو جديد اتشرف بالتعرف على موقعكم

----------


## adel19

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## esslam2016

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## NoMore Pain

شكررررررررررررران

----------

